
Realstatistics Malware Campaign Leads to Ransomware - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/07/joomla-wordpress-affected-by-realstatistics-infection-campaign-distributing-randsomware-malware.html
======
estevaoavillez
It seems that there is another mass infection on its way. What is really
strange for me is the fact that the website from "PCI Policy Portal" is also
infected and blacklisted. That is really strange.

